# Honda trx300fw parts



## LAST PASS (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello, I picked up a 95 Honda TRX300FW. Where is the best place to buy parts and accessories for this machine in SE Michigan??? I am looking for a new or used plow kit. All input appreciated.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

I have a 1991 honda fourtrax 4x4 with a plow on it that I no longer need. I bought a 2007 honda with plow. The attachments are all still on it, and the plow iis in my barn. Paid 300.00 for the plow. Will sell plow and all attachment hardware for 150.00.


----------



## LAST PASS (Jul 6, 2007)

I might be interested. Is it possible to post a picture????


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

I will try and take some pics tonight.


----------



## LAST PASS (Jul 6, 2007)

I will say tuned. Thanks.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

Bare with me. I have taken pics, trying to find card reader to get them off camera. 
Gary


----------



## LAST PASS (Jul 6, 2007)

We still have time, right?????:lol:


----------

